# Mir: "I'm a better boxer than Kongo."



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

*...*






Discuss.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

lol he's coming off as a real jerk know it all arrogant bastard. I really hope he gets knocked out cold but more than likely he gets the submission.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mir is at least as good of a Striker as Kongo.....easy fight to pick IMO.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

What's wrong with the Original post?

Regardless, he's not the better "boxer" but he has equal stand up, I'll agree with him there. Mir will take this fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like to remind everyone that Kongo has never been submitted before. Also, he's submitted someone before and he's only had 2 split decisions and 1 UD losses in the UFC - the UD coming in a close fight that he did not have time to train for.



Coldcall: MIR IS AS GOOD OF A STRIKER AS KONGO? WHAT.

Is this because his jab-cross-uppercut (repeat, repeat, repeat) impressed you against an injured Nog? 

Or I guess you're not impressed with Kongo's World Muay Thai championships?


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Mir's always been a tool. Taking a shot at Kongos english speaking ability, that has nothing to do with anything. His bias commentating in the WEC is the absolute worst. Everytime I see him he's spewing trash.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Man Brock really made Mir an angry angry guy.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I'd like to remind everyone that Kongo has never been submitted before.


Neither has Kimbo and Houston Alexander has only 2 sub losses on his record so his BJJ cant be that bad. lol

Point being, it doesn't mean Kongo's GG is good and won't be in major trouble if/when the fight goes to the mat.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Man I hate Mir so much I hope he gets Knocked out here but I doubt it. I dont think Mir is as good as Kongo standing but I dont think that will matter cause he is a lot better on the ground and should win the fight there or grind out a decision. If Kongo can get better TDD for this fight he has a good chance of winning. Velasquez took down Kongo pretty easily but his takedowns are very good and it might have made kongo look worse than he is.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mir is the better all around MMA fighter, but he's not a better boxer than Kongo.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

This is gonna be the first time I've ever rooted for Kongo...I can't wait to see Lesnar run through him again.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I'd like to remind everyone that Kongo has never been submitted before. Also, he's submitted someone before and he's only had 2 split decisions and 1 UD losses in the UFC - the UD coming in a close fight that he did not have time to train for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Neither has Kimbo and Houston Alexander has only 2 sub losses on his record so his BJJ cant be that bad. lol
> 
> Point being, it doesn't mean Kongo's GG is good.



I guess I don't understand this post? Having two sub losses is a pretty big deal compared to zero. And who said Kimbo is easy to submit? Nelson looked to struggle to sub him and he's training with ATT. 



I'm just sayin', Kongo is no Tank Abbott and if this fight goes to the ground Mir isn't just going to get an instant sub.


Kongo also appeared to be the much, MUCH classier and mature fighter tonight and I can't wait for the match.


edit:



jongurley said:


> Kongo has never fought anyone with Mir's submission skills either,, Mir is the fastest most innovative submission artist in the world with the exception to Damien Maia,and hell they train together,, ,I challenge anyone to argue that,,


Yeah but the last time Mir faced a Muay Thai striker, he got obliterated. And Vera is way smaller and not a world champ Thai Boxer like Kongo.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I'd like to remind everyone that Kongo has never been submitted before. Also, he's submitted someone before and he's only had 2 split decisions and 1 UD losses in the UFC - the UD coming in a close fight that he did not have time to train for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love how you post a thread without a position, then disect the first opinion someone offers like you have a crystal ball there....

Actually Mir's standup has improved and is on Par with Kongo's....if you have watched Mir for several yr's I would assume you would know that....nothing to do with Nog, frankly no...I'm not impressed with Kongo's world class Muay Thai skills....

Im not gonna go in circles so if you think im wrong and your right....

We can just sig bet right now?????

Yes or No????


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I love how you post a thread without a position, then disect the first opinion someone offers like you have a crystal ball there....
> 
> Actually Mir's standup has improved and is on Par with Kongo's....if you have watched Mir for several yr's I would assume you would know that....nothing to do with Nog, frankly no...I'm not impressed with Kongo's world class Muay Thai skills....
> 
> ...




Deal, if Mir outstrikes Kongo I will write ANYTHING in my sig. 

But if Kongo predictably outstrikes Mir I get to write anything in your sig.



And you like how I start a thread without a position and then get an opinion? What do you mean? I have an opinion on the matter (that a world champ Muay Thai striker is better than Mir at striking), I can't believe anyone in the world would think Mir has better boxing. 

And I have been watching Mir since the Abbott fight - his striking has improved sure. But it's still some of the worst at HW.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah but the last time Mir faced a Muay Thai striker, he got obliterated. And Vera is way smaller and not a world champ Thai Boxer like Kongo.


And Mir was fat and wasn't emotionally sure in that fight,, now he has got everything back on track and he looked good and big tonight, muscle big and healthy,,, and there is just something is Mirs eye , he is focused and vengeful,, I really think he is going to break something on Kongo,, really,


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jongurley said:


> And Mir was fat and wasn't emotionally sure in that fight,, now he has got everything back on track and he looked good and big tonight, muscle big and healthy,,, and there is just something is Mirs eye , he is focused and vengeful,, I really think he is going to break something on Kongo,, really,


Like how big and focused he was at UFC100?


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

konga is gonna destroy his face in the first round CRUICIal KO


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I love how you post a thread without a position, then disect the first opinion someone offers like you have a crystal ball there....
> 
> Actually Mir's standup has improved and is on Par with Kongo's....if you have watched Mir for several yr's I would assume you would know that....nothing to do with Nog, frankly no...I'm not impressed with Kongo's world class Muay Thai skills....
> 
> ...





khoveraki said:


> Deal, if Mir outstrikes Kongo I will write ANYTHING in my sig.
> 
> But if Kongo predictably outstrikes Mir I get to write anything in your sig.
> 
> ...


I'm talking whoever wins and you know this, not who "oustrikes" the other...we would then need to debate that for days....

Winner of fight wears whatever they want other person to for 30 days.....

In or out????


All in fun of course!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I guess I don't understand this post? Having two sub losses is a pretty big deal compared to zero. *And who said Kimbo is easy to submit?* Nelson looked to struggle to sub him and he's training with ATT.
> 
> I'm just sayin', Kongo is no Tank Abbott and if this fight goes to the ground Mir isn't just going to get an instant sub.
> 
> Kongo also appeared to be the much, MUCH classier and mature fighter tonight and I can't wait for the match.


Your whole post and argument lost credibility right there. Kimbo is a scrub on the ground man, the only reason Nelson didnt sub him is because he didnt try. Plain and simple. 

Kongo doesnt have to be a 'Tank Abbott' to be subbed by Mir, and not because he's never been subbed in his career so far that a very good BJJ guy couldn't sub him. His GG is below average while Mir's very good. 

I dont think Mir would get an 'instant sub' but if it goes to the ground Cheick's in trouble, whether he be on top or on the bottom.

You seem to be the only person here to argue over that tbh.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm talking whoever wins and you know this, not who "oustrikes" the other...we would then need to debate that for days....
> 
> Winner of fight wears whatever they want other person to for 30 days.....
> 
> ...


deals is too unfair for the other guy. I mean the whole basis of this thread is the striking aspect..


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Like how big and focused he was at UFC100?


Almost as focused as the time he Knee Barred Lesnar when he tapped,, :confused05:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Do the people that keep using Kongo's muay thay championship to state that he is a better boxer then Mir realize that muay thay and boxing are two very different styles? I think Mir has better combinations and footwork then Kongo when it comes to boxing. Kongo has great muay thay, but he is no boxer by any stretch of the imagination. He would rather throw kicks and knees then punches most of the time, his head movement is not very good and he generally tries to win his fights by clinching and throwing knees and elbows. He does have some very heavy hands, but I think Mir would do much better in a pure boxing match then Kongo would.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Mir probably is a better boxer than Kongo. He looked sharp against Nog.

This isn't a boxing however; it's mma.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm talking whoever wins and you know this, not who "oustrikes" the other...we would then need to debate that for days....
> 
> Winner of fight wears whatever they want other person to for 30 days.....
> 
> ...


But this argument is about Kongo being the better striker...? It's pretty clear when one fighter outstrikes the other, we have fight metric and public poll to dispute that. Scared that Mir's going to get outstruck?  

I'll take that bet though if you won't take mine. 30 days, I got Kongo you got Mir. But if Kongo KO's Mir clean, you leave yours for 60 days, if Mir KO's Kongo (he's the better striker so it's likely? :confused05: ) then I'll leave mine for 60 days?



Xerxes said:


> Your whole post and argument lost credibility right there. Kimbo is a scrub on the ground man, the only reason Nelson didnt sub him is because he didnt try. Plain and simple.
> 
> Kongo doesnt have to be a 'Tank Abbott' to be subbed by Mir, and not because he's never been subbed in his career so far that a very good BJJ guy couldn't sub him. His GG is below average while Mir's very good.
> 
> ...


The general opinion is that Kongo is some kind of HW Guillard which he in no way is.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Agreed with this just saying not because he hasnt been subbed in his career thus far, that he can hang on the ground with Frank Mir. 

He hasnt faced anyone as good as him on the ground..

I hope to be proven wrong though as Im rooting for Cheick (in case you havent noticed) lol


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe he's just saying it to keep Kongo thinking that it will be a stand up battle and not work so hard on his complete lack of ground game.

Either that or Mir is gonna get KOed.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Im pretty sure this is all an act, an attempt to sway Kongo's mindset and gameplan into thinking Mir is looking to exchange. 

Mir has been know to say all kinds of things beore matches, hinting at injuries etc hopeing people take him lightly.


This is what I think he is doing, personally I hope he gets knocked out


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

Mir seems to be turning into a real arrogant jerk and thats AFTER he just got his butt kicked which is surprising. Most guys are humble after that type of thrashing. Either way he should beat Kongo, but I want to see him against Cain I think Cains style would cause him similar problems that Brocks did even with thew size difference.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> But this argument is about Kongo being the better striker...? It's pretty clear when one fighter outstrikes the other, we have fight metric and public poll to dispute that. Scared that Mir's going to get outstruck?
> 
> I'll take that bet though if you won't take mine. 30 days, I got Kongo you got Mir. But if Kongo KO's Mir clean, you leave yours for 60 days, if Mir KO's Kongo (he's the better striker so it's likely? :confused05: ) then I'll leave mine for 60 days?
> 
> ...


 
Deal!!!!:thumb02: Plus if you are right, I will toss you a complimentary 5k.....I can admit when I'm wrong!!!


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Do the people that keep using Kongo's muay thay championship to state that he is a better boxer then Mir realize that muay thay and boxing are two very different styles? I think Mir has better combinations and footwork then Kongo when it comes to boxing. Kongo has great muay thay, but he is no boxer by any stretch of the imagination. He would rather throw kicks and knees then punches most of the time, his head movement is not very good and he generally tries to win his fights by clinching and throwing knees and elbows. He does have some very heavy hands, but I think Mir would do much better in a pure boxing match then Kongo would.


this is pretty much the most accurate breakdown of this thread. In a pure boxing match I'd give the edge to Mir, but adding kicks and grappling, I think Kongo is the better striker. Kongo's striking in the clinch is devastating. I really think the best overall striker in the hw division is either kongo or JDS.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> lol he's coming off as a real jerk know it all arrogant bastard. I really hope he gets knocked out cold but more than likely he gets the submission.





DKent said:


> Mir seems to be turning into a real arrogant jerk and thats AFTER he just got his butt kicked which is surprising. Most guys are humble after that type of thrashing. Either way he should beat Kongo, but I want to see him against Cain I think Cains style would cause him similar problems that Brocks did even with thew size difference.


Mir has always been a bit arrogant and a jerk; win, lose or draw. I do believe he showed some humility after his 2nd fight with Brock (kinda hard not to with your face bashed in) So I'm not sure why his attitude comes off as a shock for some. Let's just remember that pre-accident days Mir was being touted as a phenom himself which absolutely played into his character. He is finally looking to be in optimum fighting shape and his pre fight comments are exactly what I'd expect from Mir. For anyone to think that he would say anything different is not really paying attention. And as far as his comment goes, the boxing aspect of his mma fight game I do believe is better than Kongo's. Striking is a broad category; there is striking in Muay Thai, Boxing and karate. He simply stated his boxing is better. I don't think he is gonna stand to long however as his real advantage is on the ground. A little bait and switch if you would. Mir easily subs Kongo on the ground for the win in the fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Head games...gotta be...right?


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Mir has always been a bit arrogant and a jerk; win, lose or draw. I do believe he showed some humility after his 2nd fight with Brock (kinda hard not to with your face bashed in) So I'm not sure why his attitude comes off as a shock for some. Let's just remember that pre-accident days Mir was being touted as a phenom himself which absolutely played into his character. He is finally looking to be in optimum fighting shape and his pre fight comments are exactly what I'd expect from Mir. .




For some reason Mir really reminds me of Curt Henning AKA "Mr. Perfect". He's just this pompous prick that thinks everything he does is perfect. His prefight comments actually remind a lot of tito as well. Except he doesn't say he's hurt all the time and some people actually like tito.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

tlilly said:


> For some reason Mir really reminds me of Curt Henning AKA "Mr. Perfect". He's just this pompous prick that thinks everything he does is perfect. His prefight comments actually remind a lot of tito as well. Except he doesn't say he's hurt all the time and some people actually like tito.


That, and he strings together complete sentences.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Guys sit back and think for a minute,, Mir is a smart fighter,, he is just playing mind games with Kongo,, I think Mir will throw about 10 punches and then shoot,, and see what happens,, I really think that Mir will make Kongo be easy on his kicks,, if Mir catchs a leg he should get the takedown rather easy,,


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mir actually said on a recent interview something along the lines of 'my strength is on the ground, that's his weakness, obviously I'll try and get the fight there'

This was after the 'I'll strike with him comments' also I believe. If anyone can find the interview or correct me as I can't remember 100% it'd be appreciated!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The only problem with thinking that Mir is trying to confuse or misinform Kongo, is that Kongo paid zero attention to Mir's threats/claim/english bashing.


BTW I can't believe Mir made fun of Kongo, the dude is bilingual and has always seemed very intelligent.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> The only problem with thinking that Mir is trying to confuse or misinform Kongo, is that Kongo paid zero attention to Mir's threats/claim/english bashing.
> 
> 
> BTW I can't believe Mir made fun of Kongo, the dude is bilingual and has always seemed very intelligent.



As I said before its all mental,, if he gets Kongo mad or something, and Kongo loses focus for a second in the fight ,, he has a broke arm,, you know,, Frank is just getting in his head one way or the other,,,


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Mir actually said on a recent interview something along the lines of 'my strength is on the ground, that's his weakness, obviously I'll try and get the fight there'
> 
> This was after the 'I'll strike with him comments' also I believe. If anyone can find the interview or correct me as I can't remember 100% it'd be appreciated!


This video?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> This video?


It is indeed! Cheers man!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kongos striking is leagues ahead of Frank Mir's, i dont see how any one could think any differently.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Who gives a crap if his boxing is better than kongos on a technical level. Kongo has a LOT more power and is better in all other aspects of striking and overall in the stand-up as well. 

If Mir decides to stand and trade with Kongo he is getting murdered. Whats he going to say if he gets KO'd, "if it was purely a boxing bout, I would have killed him". It's a moot point.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Kongos striking is leagues ahead of Frank Mir's, i dont see how any one could think any differently.


_#2 if Mir really tries to stand with Kongo it will be over very quickly! I definatly pick Kongo in this fight, he will KO Mir in a stand up fight. Mir always reminds me of slug^^ that's how fast he is moving lol compare to Kongo who could easily run the 100m with Usain Bolt _


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Whoopity doo. Kongo is the overall better striker with far greater power. 

Has to be head games, I mean, there's no Mir is this delusional... right?


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

to those who say Kongo's striking is better, you're right, but BOXING is only a part of overall striking, and Mir's boxing could very well be better than Kongo's, especially seeing how it looked against Nog (yeah i know he was sick, but Mir's combos were still nice).

personally I like Kongo ad Mir both, but I think Mir will trade a bit then take this to the ground for the finish. Kongo's main chance it to keep it standing and use his TD to the max


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Kongo's no match for Mir on any level.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LivingDedMan said:


> Kongo's no match for Mir on any level.


_Oh he is  Mir will fall down like a stone!_


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mir will stand with Kongo, test his striking and if not effective take Kongo where he isnt comfortable, dont get me wrong, Kongo will kick Mir in the balls five times 1st, then Mir will bring it to the ground, even Kongo's coches when commenting on his Jits said he constantly wants to work on that, but it's mainly for defense not expecting to sub Mir....
TBH, Kongo basically said Mir is a chicken if he takes the fight to the ground, doesnt sound confident in his ability to win there....

JMHO....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jebber (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess we'll see - or maybe not LOL

If this fight doesn't go to the ground within 30 seconds than Mir an idiot. Once on the ground I think it will be over fairly quickly.

I hope I'm the idiot, I'd love to see who the better striker is.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Oh he is  Mir will fall down like a stone!_


Sig Bet?

Mir Takes it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Mir will stand with Kongo, test his striking and if not effective take Kongo where he isnt comfortable, dont get me wrong, Kongo will kick Mir in the balls five times 1st, then Mir will bring it to the ground, even Kongo's coches when commenting on his Jits said he constantly wants to work on that, but it's mainly for defense not expecting to sub Mir....
> TBH, Kongo basically said Mir is a chicken if he takes the fight to the ground, doesnt sound confident in his ability to win there....
> 
> JMHO....:thumbsup:


Mir will start off striking alright, then he will get taggeed hard and constantly try and work for the take down. Also id like to know what gives you the idea that Mirs striking is any where near Kongos level? You said you didnt mean the Nog fight (which imo shouldn't count any ways) so which fights are you referring to?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Can people PLEASE stop saying the Mir vs Nog fight should not be counted?

Mir STILL put on a great performance and showed great stand up.

Nog shouldn't of gotten in the f**king ring if he was so ill! Next thing your be saying that the Loss and Win should be taken off of their records ffs.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

As soon as I heard this fight was announced I thought it was an absurd matchup but it is what it is.
I am not a fan of either of these guys so I don't favor either of them.

Unfortunately for Kongo, Mir is far more complete MMA fighter. The only thing that will mess this up for Frank is if he decides to let his ego do his fighting and keeps this fight standing. Mir has greatly improved striking but Kongo is much better standing up.

I'm honestly not imbressed with Mir's boxing. His combinations come at the exact same angles and aren't really that quick. If he throws the same combinations at those same angles with Kongo, he's gonna get knocked out.

On the flip side, if Mir takes Kongo to the ground its only a matter of time before he finds a submission and takes it. Its not an autosub but he has slick submissions and is very creative at working guys into subs. 

Frank is classic for playing mind games, I don't buy anything that he's selling. The best thing Kongo could do was not even listen to what Frank is saying and just let his fighting do the talking.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Mir will start off striking alright, then he will get taggeed hard and constantly try and work for the take down. Also id like to know what gives you the idea that Mirs striking is any where near Kongos level? You said you didnt mean the Nog fight (which imo shouldn't count any ways) so which fights are you referring to?


 
I'm referring to Mir's overall striking as it is today from where it was in the past and where it fell to at the horrible point in his life after his motorcycle crash....

Mir has been qutoed in the countdown shows that he has been training extensive on his stand-up and either way the type of combinations and punches he is throwing is way better than the Mir of old....

Some of those combinations were thrown and shown against NOG yeah, but they were also VERY(lol) briefly displayed against Brock.....

It makes me laugh that people wanna give Kongo so much vredit with his standup and shit on Mir's....I guess we'll see Sat night....

let me remind you Mir has an agenda and an axe to grind which certainly isnt motivation to look past Kongo, but certainly to look through him....what I mean is you will see a determined Mir and a Kongo hat does what he usually does, get frustrated and eventually kick Mir in the balls cuz in Kongo's head whatever Mir just did wasnt fair.....


EDIT: read post above mine....


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Mir comes off like an azzhat, but I think he's just playing to the crowd and trying to hype the fight and his name...

As much as I don't care for him, I'm gonna lay some dough on him at -200 over Kongo.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Deal!!!!:thumb02: Plus if you are right, I will toss you a complimentary 5k.....I can admit when I'm wrong!!!


 gl ColdCall but what a foolish bet to take?? I mean your betting the guy that is going around straight faced saying Mat Hamill outstruck Jon Jones.... HAHAHAH. Mir can KO Kongo in the 1st round and Khov will argue Kongo won the stand up...

also like Khovs "lost a close decision"... referring to Cain vs Kongo... hahaha... i guess if you land 2 or 3 punches and get dominated for the other 14 min it's a "close decision" to Khov... you cant win this bet CC, even if you do., this guy will argue to death and wont change his opinion... i mean he ranks Cains win over Kongo as nothing, but now he has Kongo destroying Mir?? So if Kongo wins he skyrockets to the top 10... but when Cain beat him he was nothing?? lol w/e. GL CC, make a really funny sig for him even tho he wont wear it ;P

The bet should be who is the better boxer, not striker. Mir is probably a better straight boxer then Kongo, he didnt say he was a better Muay Thai fighter then Kongo.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> gl ColdCall but what a foolish bet to take?? I mean your betting the guy that is going around straight faced saying Mat Hamill outstruck Jon Jones.... HAHAHAH. Mir can KO Kongo in the 1st round and Khov will argue Kongo won the stand up...
> 
> also like Khovs "lost a close decision"... referring to Cain vs Kongo... hahaha... i guess if you land 2 or 3 punches and get dominated for the other 14 min it's a "close decision" to Khov... you cant win this bet CC, even if you do., this guy will argue to death and wont change his opinion... i mean he ranks Cains win over Kongo as nothing, but now he has Kongo destroying Mir?? So if Kongo wins he skyrockets to the top 10... but when Cain beat him he was nothing?? lol w/e. GL CC, make a really funny sig for him even tho he wont wear it ;P
> 
> The bet should be who is the better boxer, not striker. Mir is probably a better straight boxer then Kongo, he didnt say he was a better Muay Thai fighter then Kongo.


 
I'm sure khovs will realize he is being silly and if he chooses to not honor his sig bet that will set a bad example of his word, or character....i know he wont do that!!! 

Mir will be fine striking if they exchange briefly and then Mir subs him for example then I would say I won the bet, not cuz he subbed him but simply because he exchanged with Kongo and Kongo was unable to do anything effective....in this hypothetical I just outlined...we'll see what happens but like I said I am sure Khovs will man up as I will and honor our word....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm referring to Mir's overall striking as it is today from where it was in the past and where it fell to at the horrible point in his life after his motorcycle crash....
> 
> *Mir has been qutoed in the countdown shows that he has been training extensive on his stand-up and either way the type of combinations and punches he is throwing is way better than the Mir of old....**
> 
> ...


I dont see how that puts him on Kongos level of striking. He has improved his striking aspect significantly but it still isnt on par with Kongo's.

I see Kongo tagging him early on then Mir getting a takedown and subbing Kongo. Kongo is just too one dimensional.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dont be stupid mir. even if you are better than him why even take the chance?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I dont see how that puts him on Kongos level of striking. He has improved his striking aspect significantly but it still isnt on par with Kongo's.
> 
> I see Kongo tagging him early on then Mir getting a takedown and subbing Kongo. Kongo is just too one dimensional.


 
Well look at it like this we agree to disagree cuz 'm not getting sucked into some 8 page arguments...I shared my thoughts and you shared yours....Mir also has a Karate background and his striking whether you agree or not, I bet I could poll it and people whould vote more that it has improved than it hasnt.....if you dont agree thats fine.....:thumb02:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I really dont think Mir is going to be able to get Kongo down as easy as people think. Mirs takedowns really arent that great and I think Kongo's TDD just looked bad against Velasquez who is a beast at wrestling. I think he is going to be the stronger fighter and be able to stuff the takedowns for atleast the first half of the fight. I really see this fight going to decision. If it stays standing for most of the fight I think Kongo takes it and vice versa if it goes to the ground. Either way I hope Kongo gets the KO.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> dont be stupid mir. even if you are better than him why even take the chance?


It is stupid for Mir to have a stand up fight with Kongo. Why get punched in the head if you don't have to?


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I really dont think Mir is going to be able to get Kongo down as easy as people think. Mirs takedowns really arent that great and I think Kongo's TDD just looked bad against Velasquez who is a beast at wrestling. I think he is going to be the stronger fighter and be able to stuff the takedowns for atleast the first half of the fight. I really see this fight going to decision. If it stays standing for most of the fight I think Kongo takes it and vice versa if it goes to the ground. Either way I hope Kongo gets the KO.


Sure, Kongo's take down defense isn't too bad, but nobody's takedown defense works for a whole fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I hate Mir to the absolute fullest, but I see him defeating Kongo (who I actually like) Mir is the better all around MMA'ist, and I don't see Kongo having an answer to a veteran BJJ guy. I hope Kongo knocks Mir out, but I don't think Mir would stand long enough to let it get that far :shame01:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

no he's not a better boxer than Kongo....dropping Wes Sims and a drunken-looking Nog doesnt make you Muhammad Ali or Marvin Hagler


and I didnt appreciate his folly comments about Kongo's English speaking abilities.


I now put Frank Mir in the same category as Bill OReily and Christopher Columbus.:thumbsdown:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sekou said:


> no he's not a better boxer than Kongo
> 
> 
> and I didnt appreciate his folly comments about Kongo's English speaking abilities.
> ...



Agreed but... the last part is pretty screwy. hahah




Here's a question Coldcall, what happens to Mir's ranking if he loses to an unranked Kongo? Do we go back to thinking the Nog win was a fluke and he no longer becomes top 10? Or does Kongo advance to like... #3 HW? :confused05:


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Come on, we all saw this coming. Frank Mir is going to think that his striking is better than Kongo's and he's going to stand with him for the first few minutes of the round. Until he gets tagged and then he'll revert to plan B and use his ground game.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Well look at it like this we agree to disagree cuz 'm not getting sucked into some 8 page arguments...I shared my thoughts and you shared yours....Mir also has a Karate background and his striking whether you agree or not, I bet I could poll it and people whould vote more that it has improved than it hasnt.....if you dont agree thats fine.....:thumb02:


Im sure you have trouble reading posts. Re read.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

You know I was a Mir fan a few years back, but in the past 1-2 years he has put me off so bad.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_I am so confident in Kongo! The only way i see Mir winning this fight is when he takes some shot's from Kongo, drops on the map and get's Kongo in his guard. Then he might get a lucky submission in a chippy situation. Similar to his first fight against Brock same thing. _


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I wonder if Frank ever taught Brock that north-south choke that he is so superior with??


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope Kongo knocks him harder than Brock did. But I think Frank takes this.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

One thing I found hilarious was when Mir said Kongo loses fight after fight, as if he is constantly losing. Kongo has never been stopped in the UFC, all losses have been by decision, only 3 times, compared to Mir being stopped 4 times. Usually his trash talk has some intelligence behind it but that was just stupid.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Man I hate Mir so much I hope he gets Knocked out here but I doubt it. I dont think Mir is as good as Kongo standing but I dont think that will matter cause he is a lot better on the ground and should win the fight there or grind out a decision. If Kongo can get better TDD for this fight he has a good chance of winning. Velasquez took down Kongo pretty easily but his takedowns are very good and it might have made kongo look worse than he is.


I dislike Frank Mir for his arrogance. Brock Lesnar is arrogant but he can back it up. There is nothing worse than an arrogant prick that cant back up what he says. I think Frank Mir is good fighter but he will never be great. I hope Kongo catches him and knocks him out. It probably wont happen and like you said hes more than likely to grind out a decision. The reason i responded to your post was you mentioned Cain Velasquez, i wish him and Mir would fight. I would love to see Velasquez whip Mirs ass.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> One thing I found hilarious was when Mir said Kongo loses fight after fight, as if he is constantly losing. Kongo has never been stopped in the UFC, all losses have been by decision, only 3 times, compared to Mir being stopped 4 times. Usually his trash talk has some intelligence behind it but that was just stupid.



Not to mention, two were split decisions and one was a tough, razor close fight when he had almost no training camp.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Not to mention, two were split decisions and one was a tough, razor close fight when he had almost no training camp.


what razor close fight?


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> what razor close fight?


pretty sure he's talking about the velasquez fight


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*2005 King of Colosseum tournament champion 
2005 Rings World champion 
2004 King of the Ring Heavyweight champion 
2004 Muay Thai World champion 
2003 Intercontinental Muay Thai champion 
2002 Rings European champion 
2001 Rings European Vice champion 
European Savate champion 

Kongo's record is nothing to sneeze at*


Tank Abbott, Tim Slyvia and Wes Sims were considered top tier HW's during Mir's "up and coming" era....nuff said.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Not to mention, two were split decisions and one was a tough, *razor close fight when he had almost no training camp.*


Are you talking about the Cain fight? If so.. uh what?


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Can people PLEASE stop saying the Mir vs Nog fight should not be counted?
> 
> Mir STILL put on a great performance and showed great stand up.
> 
> Nog shouldn't of gotten in the f**king ring if he was so ill! Next thing your be saying that the Loss and Win should be taken off of their records ffs.


His performance only looked so good because Nog looked so bad. They may as well have put him in the ring with a punching bag that night. 

I dont think Nog is a liar and he clearly wasnt himself that night but i agree if he was too sick to train he shouldnt have fought.



KryOnicle said:


> Are you talking about the Cain fight? If so.. uh what?


 Depends how you score a fight. Obviously the judges would score it for Cain but if were talking about who did more damage theirs an argument for calling it a close fight. Kongo hurt him alot of times standing up. made cains striking look piss poor but ultimately Kongo is just not good enough at grappling


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Can't take too much away for Mir. Nog wasn't at his best, obviously, but Mir's standup looked much better than it had in the past.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Are you talking about the Cain fight? If so.. uh what?


Simply on the fact that Kongo never seemed in trouble of getting finished to me and Cain was knocked silly.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Cain hugged Kongo's pelvis for 15 minutes....sweeping his center of gravity and trying to put him in a crucifix.


Ehh.....although I like him, Cain will be exposed real soon


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Can't take too much away for Mir. Nog wasn't at his best, obviously, but Mir's standup looked much better than it had in the past.


Definitely improved his technique but like I said anyone can look great on a punching bag so i dont think we should give him too much credit just yet


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_The training programm from Mir is kinda weird. Why does he want to get weight:confused02: i mean ( i think i said that before ) he already is slow like a slug. It would be better for him to cut weight instead of getting bigger and bigger and slower and slower.

Can somebody explain me the philosophy behind this?_


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _The training programm from Mir is kinda weird. Why does he want to get weight:confused02: i mean ( i think i said that before ) he already is slow like a slug. It would be better for him to cut weight instead of getting bigger and bigger and slower and slower.
> 
> Can somebody explain me the philosophy behind this?_


So he can handle brock's power in the tie breaker. He stated that in the past that he wants to gain weight so he can handle that power, and not bad weight(fat) he wants to be around 260 lean muscle.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> So he can handle brock's power in the tie breaker. He stated that in the past that he wants to gain weight so he can handle that power, and not bad weight(fat) he wants to be around 260 lean muscle.



Yeah because that's how Randy was able to stuff Lesnar's take downs... :confused05:


Mir is so confused.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_But he is fighting Kongo next not Brock :confused02: and anyway he probably needs 2 more fight's to get a rematch with him. I doupt that the extra muscle weight with help him against Brock.:confused05: _


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i really hope after all the talk mir tries to stand with kongo, i mean if he is a better boxer there should be no need to take kongo to the ground, we'll see what happens, i want kongo to win but its most likely Mir's fight.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> As soon as I heard this fight was announced I thought it was an absurd matchup but it is what it is.
> I am not a fan of either of these guys so I don't favor either of them.
> 
> Unfortunately for Kongo, Mir is far more complete MMA fighter. The only thing that will mess this up for Frank is if he decides to let his ego do his fighting and keeps this fight standing. Mir has greatly improved striking but Kongo is much better standing up.
> ...


LOL and so it begins :thumb02:

As for Mir, I think he may well have better boxing than Kongo, that's completely different to having better standup in MMA. Mir knows he's risking getting knocked out if he trades with Kongo.

I've alwyas liked Mir but even though its partly mind games, his arrogance this time has made me like him less. Completely disrespectful to Kongo in every way, even about his English. English is irrelevant.

For that reason and because I like Kongo I hope Mir gets humbled again.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ummmmm, no. Mir isn't a better striker than Kongo in any department. If it goes to the ground he will have the advantage, however Kongo has really good submission defense so it will be tough to end the fight there as well. 

I really see this fight ending by KO in favor of Cheick Kongo, Mir has a weak chin and it will be exploited the second he gets a knee in the face.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mir's standup is improving yes, and technically he may be as good a boxer as Kongo (Kongo just has way heavier hands) - nowhere near as good an all-around striker. Anyway, I think Mir's getting on everyones nerves - but I do think he'll demolish Kongo.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Cheick Kongo has a Kickboxing background he fought over 20 fights as a kickboxer. He is miles ahead of Frank in a standup fight. _


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

even if his boxing skills are better, theyre not because Kongo is faster stronger and has a longer reach


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow that's like saying you're a better runner than a fat kid with autism. Nobody in the UFC can box worth a damn.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I really dont think Mir is going to be able to get Kongo down as easy as people think. Mirs takedowns really arent that great and I think Kongo's TDD just looked bad against Velasquez who is a beast at wrestling. I think he is going to be the stronger fighter and be able to stuff the takedowns for atleast the first half of the fight. I really see this fight going to decision. If it stays standing for most of the fight I think Kongo takes it and vice versa if it goes to the ground. Either way I hope Kongo gets the KO.


Kongo has never been known for TDD. also Mir def will start standing and see what he can do, but certainly this will end up on the ground....



Mckeever said:


> Im sure you have trouble reading posts. Re read.


In referrence to what??? :confused02:You dont read posts you then comment on the people's opinion who posts them when you then start telling them they are wrong for things they never wrote....



rabakill said:


> So he can handle brock's power in the tie breaker. He stated that in the past that he wants to gain weight so he can handle that power, and not bad weight(fat) he wants to be around 260 lean muscle.


I have stated that this should be and would be his plan from the very end of that Brock fight.....:thumb02:



Seperator88 said:


> even if his boxing skills are better, theyre not because Kongo is faster stronger and has a longer reach


 
WHAT????:confused03:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Mir stands with Kongo for more then a full minute... Kongo will knock Mir the hell out.

Mir's striking is hardly in Kongo's league. When has he put on a good display of striking besides against Nog who had the head movement of someone with a neckbrace on?

If Mir eats the shots that Velasquez did, Mir is done.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Seperator88 said:


> even if his boxing skills are better, theyre not because Kongo is faster stronger and has a longer reach


lmfao, I like this. "Even if he's a better boxer... he isn't."



YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Wow that's like saying you're a better runner than a fat kid with autism. Nobody in the UFC can box worth a damn.


What? Lil Nog and Vitor are both undefeated in boxing and have amazing hands. Guillard was a golden gloves champ.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Kongo has never been known for TDD. also Mir def will start standing and see what he can do, but certainly this will end up on the ground....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted saying; "if I were to do a poll on whether Mir has improved his striking, the majority of the people would say yes"

Where on earth did I post that Mir's stand up hadnt improved. Quoting my own words i actually said; "Mir's striking has improved significantly but he still isn't on par with Kongo". Then you go and post some thing completely opposite to what I actually said. You seem to have a habit of doing this.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> lmfao, I like this. "Even if he's a better boxer... he isn't."
> 
> 
> 
> What? Lil Nog and Vitor are both undefeated in boxing and have amazing hands. Guillard was a golden gloves champ.


Those guys just fought club boxers, nobody worth mentioning. MMA has still yet to see elite boxing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I love how you post a thread without a position, then disect the first opinion someone offers like you have a crystal ball there....
> 
> Actually Mir's standup has improved and is on Par with Kongo's....if you have watched Mir for several yr's I would assume you would know that....nothing to do with Nog, frankly no...I'm not impressed with Kongo's world class Muay Thai skills....
> 
> ...





khoveraki said:


> Deal, if Mir outstrikes Kongo I will write ANYTHING in my sig.
> 
> But if Kongo predictably outstrikes Mir I get to write anything in your sig.
> 
> ...





coldcall420 said:


> I'm talking whoever wins and you know this, not who "oustrikes" the other...we would then need to debate that for days....
> 
> Winner of fight wears whatever they want other person to for 30 days.....
> 
> ...





khoveraki said:


> But this argument is about Kongo being the better striker...? It's pretty clear when one fighter outstrikes the other, we have fight metric and public poll to dispute that. Scared that Mir's going to get outstruck?
> 
> I'll take that bet though if you won't take mine. 30 days, I got Kongo you got Mir. But if Kongo KO's Mir clean, you leave yours for 60 days, if Mir KO's Kongo (he's the better striker so it's likely? :confused05: ) then I'll leave mine for 60 days?
> 
> ...





coldcall420 said:


> Deal!!!!:thumb02: Plus if you are right, I will toss you a complimentary 5k.....I can admit when I'm wrong!!!


 



Just to be clear khovs...if Kongo wins U own my sig statement, if Mir wins I own your's....the 60 day thing was your idea and I would prob let you off the hook in 30 Days.......I would of course honor my 60 day sig statement...

Just want to make sure thats clear now, I know we went over it last night but still...I get the feeling if Kongo loses and its cuz Mir subs him you dont have to honor the bet and that wouldnt be what we agreed to....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You posted saying; "if I were to do a poll on whether Mir has improved his striking, the majority of the people would say yes"
> 
> Where on earth did I post that Mir's stand up hadnt improved. Quoting my own words i actually said; "Mir's striking has improved significantly but he still isn't on par with Kongo". Then you go and post some thing completely opposite to what I actually said. You seem to have a habit of doing this.


He did this to me as well. I said "Kongo's striking is way superior and he'll outstrike Mir." Then CC wanted a sigbet, then he said the sigbet wasn't about striking but just who wins? That's not relevant at all, haha.


But yeah CC, Kongo wins I get your sig for 30 days, Mir wins you get mine. 



YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Those guys just fought club boxers, nobody worth mentioning. MMA has still yet to see elite boxing.



Not that I'll sink to arguing with you, I'll just mention that Lil Nog won the gold for Brazil at the South-American Games. And that anyone with a golden gloves award is a world-class boxer, end of story.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

"You talk too much Frank Mir...too much, too much, too much"


:laugh:

Quote of the Year (2009) :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> He did this to me as well. I said "Kongo's striking is way superior and he'll outstrike Mir." Then CC wanted a sigbet, then he said the sigbet wasn't about striking but just who wins? That's not relevant at all, haha.
> 
> 
> But yeah CC, Kongo wins I get your sig for 30 days, Mir wins you get mine.
> ...


Some one i can finally relate to. He constantly twists your own words around to make it look like he is right, when he is blatantly wrong. So annoying.

Khov was debating who had the better striking out of Kongo and Mir, since you originally stated that Mir's striking is on the same level as Kongos. You have completlety turned and twisted this argument around to suit your self.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sekou said:


> "You talk too much Frank Mir...too much, too much, too much"
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


This reminds me... why does Kongo always look like he's reading a book during interviews? Even at his training gym it just looks like he's in casual attire reading something.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Not that I'll sink to arguing with you, I'll just mention that Lil Nog won the gold for Brazil at the *South-American **Games*. And that anyone with a golden gloves award is a world-class boxer, end of story.


That's still not saying much, and is light years away from being "world class".


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont really like mir and i really dont like kongo. I didnt forget his desire to attack the balls region :thumbsup:. But in striking, kongo is worlds better than mir. 

However still an easy fight to call, mir by sub/tko ground strikes.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Mir will start off striking alright, then he will get taggeed hard and constantly try and work for the take down. *Also id like to know what gives you the idea that Mirs striking is any where near Kongos level? You said you didnt mean the Nog fight (which imo shouldn't count any ways) so which fights are you referring to*?


 
This to me isnt a guy making an argument that Mirs striking has improved, why mention the NOG fight if you basically arent implying it hasnt improved from where it was before their fight....



Mckeever said:


> You posted saying; "if I were to do a poll on whether Mir has improved his striking, the majority of the people would say yes"
> 
> Where on earth did I post that Mir's stand up hadnt improved. Quoting my own words i actually said; "Mir's striking has improved significantly but he still isn't on par with Kongo". Then you go and post some thing completely opposite to what I actually said. You seem to have a habit of doing this.


 
So I made that suggestion.....whats with the ha ha stuff??? Like "I got you" am I talking to a 10 yr old??? 

The reason I asked what you meant dude is I am not simply posting on this thread Im posting on like 12-15.....it takes time to go back and see what you even mean....



khoveraki said:


> He did this to me as well. I said "Kongo's striking is way superior and he'll outstrike Mir." Then CC wanted a sigbet, then he said the sigbet wasn't about striking but just who wins? That's not relevant at all, haha.
> 
> 
> But yeah CC, Kongo wins I get your sig for 30 days, Mir wins you get mine.
> ...


 
Cool, see below when you say I do this to you, I dont and you know this....you I can discuss things with....Keever just tells you your opinion then argues aginst it.... Shall I rent you 2 a room Keever???LOL I kid I kid....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> So I made that suggestion.....whats with the ha ha stuff??? Like "I got you" am I talking to a 10 yr old???


Whoa guy, that's uncalled for. I said "haha" to show it was in jest and I don't mean it in an insulting way. You really want to get into this argument about maturity?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> This to me isnt a guy making an argument that Mirs striking has improved, why mention the NOG fight if you basically arent implying it hasnt improved from where it was before their fight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mckeever said:


> I dont see how that puts him on Kongos level of striking.* He has improved his striking aspect significantly but it still isnt on par with Kongo's.*
> 
> I see Kongo tagging him early on then Mir getting a takedown and subbing Kongo. Kongo is just too one dimensional.


Jesus titty ******* christ. Its like talking to a brick wall at times. This is the post you replied to with the whole "if i were to do a poll....". Yet you now quote an older post i made which you wernt replying to.

Edit: I cant wait to see how you wriggle out of this one.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Jesus titty ******* christ. Its like talking to a brick wall at times. This is the post you replied to with the whole "if i were to do a poll....". Yet you now quote an older post i made which you wernt replying to.


 
Lets be clear....you have flip flopped on this and there are two posts from this thread that led me to make my post.....PERIOD! Im not intrested in debating wih you......YOU are the only person who's words i twist in like 7k posts....you have like 250....i assure you i have no intrest in twisting your words, rather, simply pointing out their cotradictions that lead to talking about a poll.....

I'm not intrested in debating things with you so we'll just say your correct!!!! However rewarding that feels right now....I hope it's great!!!:thumbsup:

I'm done.....


EDIT:.....LOL keever "Edit: I cant wait to see how you wriggle out of this one." Think you mean wiggle....mate


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets be clear....you have flip flopped on this and there are two posts from this thread that led me to make my post.....PERIOD! Im not intrested in debating wih you......YOU are the only person who's words i twist in like 7k posts....you have like 250....i assure you i have no intrest in twisting your words, rather, simply pointing out their cotradictions that lead to talking about a poll.....
> 
> I'm not intrested in debating things with you so we'll just say your correct!!!! However rewarding that feels right now....I hope it's great!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm done.....


"*I dont see how that puts him on Kongos level of striking. He has improved his striking aspect significantly but it still isnt on par with Kongo's.*

I see Kongo tagging him early on then Mir getting a takedown and subbing Kongo. Kongo is just too one dimensional."

I'll just leave you with that mate.

Edit: Wriggle: writhe: to move in a twisting or contorted motion, (especially when struggling).

No, i definitely meant wriggle.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Wow that's like saying you're a better runner than a fat kid with autism. *Nobody in the UFC can box worth a damn.*


Thats why some of them are golden gloves champs and have pro boxing records? You're a smart one. :thumbsup::confused03:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets be clear....you have flip flopped on this and there are two posts from this thread that led me to make my post.....PERIOD! Im not intrested in debating wih you......YOU are the only person who's words i twist in like 7k posts....you have like 250....i assure you i have no intrest in twisting your words, rather, simply pointing out their cotradictions that lead to talking about a poll.....
> 
> I'm not intrested in debating things with you so we'll just say your correct!!!! However rewarding that feels right now....I hope it's great!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...





Mckeever said:


> "*I dont see how that puts him on Kongos level of striking. He has improved his striking aspect significantly but it still isnt on par with Kongo's.*
> 
> I see Kongo tagging him early on then Mir getting a takedown and subbing Kongo. Kongo is just too one dimensional."
> 
> ...


 

I may be wrong....if I am my bad!!!

It seems you def are partial to Kongo which is fine, its also clear that you think Mir is ot on the same level...my point is I think Mir has improved...thats all bro, so we'll see what happens fght night...cool???:thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I may be wrong....if I am my bad!!!
> 
> It seems you def are partial to Kongo which is fine, its also clear that you think Mir is ot on the same level...my point is I think Mir has improved...thats all bro, so we'll see what happens fght night...cool???:thumbsup:



I think your point originally was not "Mir has improved," but "Mir is a better boxer than Kongo."


edit: Your original point was far crazier than that infact.



coldcall420 said:


> Mir is at least as good of a Striker as Kongo.....easy fight to pick IMO...


So Mir takes Kongo in a kickboxing match?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I think your point originally was not "Mir has improved," but "Mir is a better boxer than Kongo."
> 
> 
> edit: Your original point was far crazier than that infact.
> ...


 
I think his striking has improved, and i think his striking will be surprisingly on Par with Kongo's in other words just as good IMO....Perhaps thats the confusion....either way Mir standing with Kongo does not scare me....

Some think thats crazy and thats why I am willing to sig bet this fight....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I may be wrong....if I am my bad!!!
> 
> It seems you def are partial to Kongo which is fine, its also clear that you think Mir is ot on the same level...my point is I think Mir has improved...thats all bro, so we'll see what happens fght night...cool???:thumbsup:


I think Mir is the better over all fighter and will sub Kongo in this fight, but you made claims saying Mir's striking was on the same level as Kongo's. I disagreed but said that mir has improved his stand up greatly but it still isnt on par with Kongos. Then you try and say that i didnt think Mir has improved his stand up game, even though i just posted that he had...

Obviously there was some confusion, although i dont know how, no worries, im cool.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Kongo will knock him out if Mir stands with him. He's not got a great chin and Kongo is very powerful and precise. Mir should definitely take it to the ground.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mir has much better technical boxing. Kongo just usees his reach and clinch work to be effective.

Unless Mir gets caught with something he doesnt see coming, he wins easily.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think your point originally was not "Mir has improved," but "Mir is a better boxer than Kongo."
> 
> 
> edit: Your original point was far crazier than that infact.
> ...


Kickboxing with takedowns, yes


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mir talking s*** about Brock on the countdown was funny. Brock on his death bed would own Mir.



Stokes said:


> Thats why some of them are golden gloves champs and have pro boxing records? You're a smart one. :thumbsup::confused03:


Until they are proven in professional boxing that means nothing son.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Avoid double posting please, edit your post instead.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> What's wrong with the Original post?
> 
> Regardless, he's not the better "boxer" but he has equal stand up, I'll agree with him there. Mir will take this fight.


If he remembers to wear his titanium cup. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Mir talking s*** about Brock on the countdown was funny. Brock on his death bed would own Mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Until they are proven in professional boxing that means nothing son.


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't winning Golden Gloves mean you're a good boxer?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't winning Golden Gloves mean you're a good boxer?


Vitor has a 1-0 record (1st rd TKO) in pro boxing so I don't know what all this gab is about.



callme1 said:


> Kickboxing with takedowns, yes


So now Mir has great kickboxing AND great take downs?


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> So now Mir has great kickboxing AND great take downs?


lol what? thats not even close to what he said..im pretty sure he meant mir would win in a kickboxing match if there were takedowns..ie mma..ie mir would make kongo tap out


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> lol what? thats not even close to what he said..im pretty sure he meant mir would win in a kickboxing match if there were takedowns..ie mma..ie mir would make kongo tap out


How is that not even close? K1 has take downs...

He didn't say kickboxing with submissions sillyface.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> How is that not even close? K1 has take downs...
> 
> He didn't say kickboxing with submissions sillyface.


K1 does not have takedowns, watchu talkin bout?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't winning Golden Gloves mean you're a good boxer?


It doesn't say as much as you think. Golden Gloves is boxing at the amateur level. now its a balling achievement and anyone with it probably has good hands. However a person with this achievement would not instantly be recognized as on the level of a professional boxer. Although many famous boxers got this achievement before going pro. It's like becoming an eagle scout in the boy scouts and then going into the military.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> How is that not even close? K1 has take downs...
> 
> He didn't say kickboxing with submissions sillyface.


True, he didn't, but im pretty sure he was referencing when mir said the exact same thing in the 107 countdown, and im pretty sure mir doesnt think he's going to beat kongo by taking him down and sitting on his face.

Also, I don't see what K1 has to do with any of this...I could be wrong but Im pretty sure ive never seen a takedown in k1 in fact im pretty sure every time ive seen it its been two strikers, striking with each other and if someone gets knocked down either they stand up or the fights over...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> True, he didn't, but im pretty sure he was referencing when mir said the exact same thing in the 107 countdown, and im pretty sure mir doesnt think he's going to beat kongo by taking him down and sitting on his face.
> 
> Also, I don't see what K1 has to do with any of this...I could be wrong but Im pretty sure ive never seen a takedown in k1 in fact im pretty sure every time ive seen it its been two strikers, striking with each other and if someone gets knocked down either they stand up or the fights over...


People do sometimes clinch and throw people or sweep there leg out from under them, but it doesnt score under K1 rules and the ref usually gives some kind of warning if someone does it excessively.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> K1 does not have takedowns, watchu talkin bout?




Not per se, but I love when fighters like Overeem do a ton of throws and trips. And they don't take points away or even really scold the fighters.


edit: yep, what Josh said.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

xeberus said:


> It doesn't say as much as you think. Golden Gloves is boxing at the amateur level. now its a balling achievement and anyone with it probably has good hands. However a person with this achievement would not instantly be recognized as on the level of a professional boxer. Although many famous boxers got this achievement before going pro. It's like becoming an eagle scout in the boy scouts and then going into the military.


Ahhhh okay cool. Yeah I always notice when I'm watching fights Goldy will be like "He is a Golden Gloves champion" blah blah like its the biggest accomplishment ever. Didn't know that it was an ameteur award. But like you said, either way winning an award for boxing usually means your a good boxer. :laugh:


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

BTW to whoever neg repped me for saying mir would tap kongo out, I'll gladly sig bet you or bet credits on mir tapping kongo out if this fight goes to the ground. 

"kongo has never been submitted" :sarcastic12:

He's also never fought frank mir before, so bring it on :thumb02:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> BTW to whoever neg repped me for saying mir would tap kongo out,


IMO, just an example of some of the ridiculous neg reps on this forum. Add to it, most times those posting neg reps don't have anything valid to say, hence leaving it anonymous. Sorry, just had to say it. 
In regards to the thread, I am going to go against the grain here and say that Mir will be just fine in the stand up. Kongo's kickboxing and Muay Thai has been well documented however he has never really just made me say WOW on a consistent basis. At times I thought he would just completely dominate in the Octagon and than he has a brain fart, (Carmelo Marrero, HH). He seems to be slow as well as predictable. I think Mir is the better BOXER, as he stated and better all around MMA fighter. Sometimes Mir annoys the hell outta me and sometimes I feel as if he is funny as hell. All in all I have no problem with what he is saying before a fight, mind game or not. What is he supposed to say, "uh...Kongo is a much better fighter in the stand up, so...I think I'll try to take this to the ground." Absolutely not, he believes in himself as a fighter and thinks he can win in the stand up or the ground, regardless if it comes across cocky or not.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Mir is at least as good of a Striker as Kongo.....easy fight to pick IMO.....:thumbsup:


WHAT? 

No way, Kongo's striking is on an entirely different level, years ahead! Natural striking talent that Mir will never have.

That being said, Mir is a better mixed martial artist, and Kongo is terrible on the ground.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Not per se, but I love when fighters like Overeem do a ton of throws and trips. And they don't take points away or even really scold the fighters.
> 
> 
> edit: yep, what Josh said.


YES! YES! YES! It makes my night whenever a see a judo-type technique come into play.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Mir has much better technical boxing. Kongo just usees his reach and clinch work to be effective.
> 
> Unless Mir gets caught with something he doesnt see coming, he wins easily.


^^^THIS^^^



Mjr said:


> WHAT?
> 
> No way, Kongo's striking is on an entirely different level, years ahead! Natural striking talent that Mir will never have.
> 
> That being said, Mir is a better mixed martial artist, and Kongo is terrible on the ground.


 
Well your right Kongo is terrible on the ground but Mir certainly isnt a slouch in his standup, IMO you will see that in this fight and then when the time comes he will take Kongo down and rip his arm off....:thumbsup:


----------



## BJJ-team (Dec 9, 2009)

technically yes but kongo has kicks and very powerful ones


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

BJJ-team said:


> technically yes but kongo has kicks and very powerful ones


Mir kicks too, lol maybe not as well as kongo but like cc said mir is no slouch in the standup.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

How come Mir has never showcased this wonderful boxing everyone is speaking of? pls dont refer to the Nog fight. he threw the same combo over and over, he connected and won but that says more about Nog's performance than Mirs superb boxing


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mohod1982 said:


> How come Mir has never showcased this wonderful boxing everyone is speaking of? pls dont refer to the Nog fight. he threw the same combo over and over, he connected and won but that says more about Nog's performance than Mir's superb boxing


 

NOG, regardless he still was very good in terms of the combinations he threw, plus NOG and this whole that doesn't count crap is just that....crap!!!! Brandon Vera Mauricio Cruz who was throwing, and obviously Wes Sims.....not a long list but also not what he was as focused on till as of late....

We dont have long to wait boys only SAT night but I'm telling you either way if you bet on Kongo you lost.....hell I could see him being DQ'd for strikes to the groin....:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> NOG, regardless he still was very good in terms of the combinations he threw, plus NOG and this whole that doesn't count crap is just that....crap!!!! Brandon Vera Mauricio Cruz who was throwing, and obviously Wes Sims.....not a long list but also not what he was as focused on till as of late....
> 
> We dont have long to wait boys only SAT night but I'm telling you either way if you bet on Kongo you lost.....hell I could see him being DQ'd for strikes to the groin....:thumbsup:


HOw is it that he constantly does that? It seems like he's skilled enough to avoid doing it somewhat more than he has.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> We dont have long to wait boys only SAT night but I'm telling you either way if you bet on Kongo you lost.....hell I could see him being DQ'd for strikes to the groin....:thumbsup:[/FONT]


_No no no CC, Kongo will suprise many on Saturday believe me _


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _No no no CC, Kongo will suprise many on Saturday believe me _


 
Usually we agre but we can do a 5k side bet straight up if you want.....you know all gentlemanly like.....:thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mir didn't have many nice things to say about Kongo during the Count-down show, lol. But I think Chieck is mentally prepared and unwilling to allow Frank's talk to phase him. Will that and deadly striking prove to be enough? Maybe. We can say that Mir has a great chance of catching Kongo in a submission, but I'll give Chieck his due... he has just as much chance of KOing Mir with a straight right or well timed knee. I'm personally thinking Mir takes this, but I never rule out Kongo. He deserves to be where he is, despite what Frank has to say. You'd think he'd have learned to tone down the smack talk after Brock handled him, but hey... I appreciate that that's his style. Just make sure you back it up this weekend.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Usually we agre but we can do a 5k side bet straight up if you want.....you know all gentlemanly like.....:thumb02:


_yes usually we do 
you mean i ship you 5k if Mir wins and you me if Kongo wins :confused02: if so you should give me some better odds my friend^^ how about 4:1 because i am the big underdog in this one:thumb02:_


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _yes usually we do _
> _you mean i ship you 5k if Mir wins and you me if Kongo wins :confused02: if so you should give me some better odds my friend^^ how about 4:1 because i am the big underdog in this one:thumb02:_


 
Well I'll tell you what, I proposed the bet cuz you seemed so sonfident in that post before your last...a sweeping statement that he will win....so I figured you were that confident....but I would be willing to go to 2-1 odds just to make it more worth your while....

If u dont want to its cool...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Well I'll tell you what, I proposed the bet cuz you seemed so sonfident in that post before your last...a sweeping statement that he will win....so I figured you were that confident....but I would be willing to go to 2-1 odds just to make it more worth your while....
> 
> If u dont want to its cool...


_Just imagine we stand in front of each other right now i would do this to you raise01: Lyoto style^^

No i am cool with the 1:1 bet CC, we can do that! If i say something like that i go with it. *My word is my bond.* _


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Just imagine we stand in front of each other right now i would do this to you raise01: Lyoto style^^_
> 
> _No i am cool with the 1:1 bet CC, we can do that! If i say something like that i go with it. *My word is my bond.* _


 

Cool Bet, but we will give you 2:1 cuz the odds are in my fav.....

Done deal....pumped for SAT....:thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Cool Bet, but we will give you 2:1 cuz the odds are in my fav.....
> 
> Done deal....pumped for SAT....:thumb02:



Can't imagine why you'd be so pumped to lose 10k and a sigbet?? :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Cool Bet, but we will give you 2:1 cuz the odds are in my fav.....
> 
> Done deal....pumped for SAT....:thumb02:


_Always a pleasure _


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

You guys ever had someone that folows you everywhere like a lost dog and tries to pick at you all the time.....:winner01: We're simply pumped for a good fight....you know what we come here to discuss....


*faceplant*









khoveraki said:


> Can't imagine why you'd be so pumped to lose 10k and a sigbet?? :thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

betting on Kongo vs Mir - 3000 credits

renting UFC PPV - $50

making excuses after Kongo loses - free

saying the Kongo vs Cain fight was a "razor thin decision" - PRICELESS


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> You guys ever had someone that folows you everywhere like a lost dog and tries to pick at you all the time.....:winner01: We're simply pumped for a good fight....you know what we come here to discuss....
> 
> 
> *faceplant*


Why, yes. Yes, I have.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Why, yes. Yes, I have.


 
I feel like a shark swimming in the ocean and khovs is one of those little fish that cling to me and swim wherever I am....

Frankly I feel stalked...:confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I feel like a shark swimming in the ocean and khovs is one of those little fish that cling to me and swim wherever I am....
> 
> Frankly I feel stalked...:confused05:


No, I swim wherever you are, because you refuse to wear the water wings. You know you need them.

It bugs me when Mir (who is an elite fighter, now I'll put my flame suit on) talks shit and doesn't back it up AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I feel like a shark swimming in the ocean and khovs is one of those little fish that cling to me and swim wherever I am....
> 
> Frankly I feel stalked...:confused05:


Because I posted in a thread that I'm actively involved in?


How about I feel stalked because Toxic convinced you to neg rep me anonymously for no reason... :confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please don't, guys. Just humor me. We've all said reps don't matter, over and over.

Take it to PM. The amount of scrapping in my own environment tonight has left me drained.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Because I posted in a thread that I'm actively involved in?
> 
> 
> How about I feel stalked because Toxic convinced you to neg rep me anonymously for no reason... :confused05:


 

Because everytime I post yopur there right after to comment, I have a bet with someone you have to make a smart comment about that(something like what a stupid bet or way to give your credits away)....thats fine....you expose your own immaturity, but I was simply ponting it out to a fellow member when referrencing the shark thing.....(I have no clue if they are sometype of fish or baby shark)...FTR


I dont neg rep members dude and you have the ability to see who has or has not repped you, nor would I do so if someone told me too....you should have PM'd me and simply addressed me man thats what the staff are here for....not hold a grudge in essence as you hinted with you comments about being convinced I negged you and thats why you stalk me....kind of admits you do ya know???

That all sounds kinda childish, why dont we let bygones be and just move forward, that seems like an amicable soloution????


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I dunno...I get the feeling Mir is a bigot


from what I understand he is ultra-conservative and was a staunch Dubya supporter. Mir doesnt strike me like the type to support a "multicultural" America (eventhough he had an Asian boxing coach). Im still a little confused by the fact he keeps bringing up Kongo's english....because we all know UFC has numerous Portuguese speakers and Im yet to hear him speak on Damien Maia or Gleison Tibau's english (or lack thereof)


with all that said...Kongo please break this fool's cheekbone a la Miguel Torres


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _#2 if Mir really tries to stand with Kongo it will be over very quickly! I definatly pick Kongo in this fight, he will KO Mir in a stand up fight. Mir always reminds me of slug^^ that's how fast he is moving lol compare to Kongo who could easily run the 100m with Usain Bolt _


 
Follow me Bobby and all will be well...




coldcall420 said:


> Mir will stand with Kongo, test his striking and if not effective take Kongo where he isnt comfortable, dont get me wrong, Kongo will kick Mir in the balls five times 1st, then Mir will bring it to the ground, even Kongo's coches when commenting on his Jits said he constantly wants to work on that, but it's mainly for defense not expecting to sub Mir....
> TBH, Kongo basically said Mir is a chicken if he takes the fight to the ground, doesnt sound confident in his ability to win there....
> 
> JMHO....:thumbsup:





Mckeever said:


> Mir will start off striking alright, then he will get taggeed hard and constantly try and work for the take down. Also id like to know what gives you the idea that Mirs striking is any where near Kongos level? You said you didnt mean the Nog fight (which imo shouldn't count any ways) so which fights are you referring to?


This is what I was trying to tell you waould not happen, and t did.....let this one be a lesson Keever...



alizio said:


> gl ColdCall but what a foolish bet to take?? I mean your betting the guy that is going around straight faced saying Mat Hamill outstruck Jon Jones.... HAHAHAH. Mir can KO Kongo in the 1st round and Khov will argue Kongo won the stand up...
> 
> also like Khovs "lost a close decision"... referring to Cain vs Kongo... hahaha... i guess if you land 2 or 3 punches and get dominated for the other 14 min it's a "close decision" to Khov... you cant win this bet CC, even if you do., this guy will argue to death and wont change his opinion... i mean he ranks Cains win over Kongo as nothing, but now he has Kongo destroying Mir?? So if Kongo wins he skyrockets to the top 10... but when Cain beat him he was nothing?? lol w/e. GL CC, make a really funny sig for him even tho he wont wear it ;P
> 
> The bet should be who is the better boxer, not striker. Mir is probably a better straight boxer then Kongo, he didnt say he was a better Muay Thai fighter then Kongo.


 
Foolish bet that I won....:thumb02: Mir has excellent boxing, but I guess mst people STILL dont believe that....




coldcall420 said:


> I'm sure khovs will realize he is being silly and if he chooses to not honor his sig bet that will set a bad example of his word, or character....i know he wont do that!!!
> 
> Mir will be fine striking if they exchange briefly and then Mir subs him for example then I would say I won the bet, not cuz he subbed him but simply because he exchanged with Kongo and Kongo was unable to do anything effective....in this hypothetical I just outlined...we'll see what happens but like I said I am sure Khovs will man up as I will and honor our word....


I hope you do Khovs, everything you said didnt happen and my guy K/O your guy using his style....



Mckeever said:


> I dont see how that puts him on Kongos level of striking. He has improved his striking aspect significantly but it still isnt on par with Kongo's.
> 
> I see Kongo tagging him early on then Mir getting a takedown and subbing Kongo. Kongo is just too one dimensional.


Now I think you seee, Mir isnt a kickboxer but he is a boxer, and his is better..as displayed...



khoveraki said:


> Agreed but... the last part is pretty screwy. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dont have to concern ourselves with that, sorry this was tucked away never even knew you posted that question to me khovs...my bad!!! Now hat happens to Mir's ranking....he's gonna get his rematch....



coldcall420 said:


> Just to be clear khovs...if Kongo wins U own my sig statement, if Mir wins I own your's....the 60 day thing was your idea and I would prob let you off the hook in 30 Days.......I would of course honor my 60 day sig statement...
> 
> Just want to make sure thats clear now, I know we went over it last night but still...I get the feeling if Kongo loses and its cuz Mir subs him you dont have to honor the bet and that wouldnt be what we agreed to....





khoveraki said:


> He did this to me as well. I said "Kongo's striking is way superior and he'll outstrike Mir." Then CC wanted a sigbet, then he said the sigbet wasn't about striking but just who wins? That's not relevant at all, haha.
> 
> 
> But yeah CC, Kongo wins I get your sig for 30 days, Mir wins you get mine.


 
His striking is superior and he was gonna win the fight....than you sir!!!:thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

ColdCall Owns everyone - Simple.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Follow me Bobby and all will be well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice gloat post. 

See my Crow-Eating thread and PM what I'll keep in my sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^Khovs^^^ I could resist, you fought me tooth and nail:thumb02:








LjStronge said:


> ColdCall Owns everyone - Simple.


 
I like this guy!!!! Naw I just went round for a min so you know wanted to hear the answers, i cant get email notification for some reason so i have to just revisit threads, didnt get to Khovs Eats Crow thread....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> ^^^Khovs^^^ I could resist, you fought me tooth and nail:thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAM, shiny new sig. I just need a picture of Shogun crushing Machida's ribs to take the attention off it a little bit. :thumb02:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Good call coldcall!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> BAM, shiny new sig. I just need a picture of Shogun crushing Machida's ribs to take the attention off it a little bit. :thumb02:


 
You are a man of Honor and Integrity!!!!:thumb02:

You have to be kidding when I see you bet Mir you posted on another thread.....all that debating we did...

*faceplant*


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Another great call by khoveraki. Sadly, in that same thread :thumb02:



khoveraki said:


> I guess I don't understand this post? Having two sub losses is a pretty big deal compared to zero. And who said Kimbo is easy to submit? Nelson looked to struggle to sub him and he's training with ATT.
> 
> *I'm just sayin', Kongo is no Tank Abbott and if this fight goes to the ground Mir isn't just going to get an instant sub.*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Another great call by khoveraki. Sadly, in that same thread :thumb02:




Well in my defense, he was basically KO'd when he got choked.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That's because you didn't think he could out-strike/boxe Kongo


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I think Kongo needs to change camps....seriously Wolfslair isnt doing him too good.


he should train at Chute Boxing or Greg Jackson


seriously...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sekou said:


> I think Kongo needs to change camps....seriously Wolfslair isnt doing him too good.
> 
> 
> he should train at Chute Boxing or Greg Jackson
> ...




BLACKHOUSE BABY!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

A wrestling/grappling heavy camp like ATT would be great for him.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't believe Kongo was so worried about the takedown that he just dropped his hands like that as soon as Mir ducked down. I was really hoping Kongo would pull it out or at least put on a good show, but after that preformance he deserved the L. I mean you can't just fight with your hands at your waist man, come on, back to the basics


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mir caught Kongo, plain and simple. I still don't believe Mir has better striking.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I still dont think that mirs standup is better than kongos, he got caught.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Uchaaa said:


> I still dont think that mirs standup is better than kongos, he got caught.


_#2 it was more like a lucky shot! _


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Another great call by khoveraki. Sadly, in that same thread :thumb02:


 
Look at his sig...hehehehehehe:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Well in my defense, he was basically KO'd when he got choked.


 
Yet you had nothing good to say about that striking.....debated me for like a day with mckeever chiming in and then ber Mir.......

I love you khovs.....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_It was a lucky shot CC get over youreself :confused05:

and please put that smile out of youre face^^

just kidding my friend great Call _


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Mir did what he said he would. I cannot stand to listen to Mir, I really dont care for him as a person but as a fighter I think he is going to hold the belt again. The guy wont be beat for a while imo. he has seen the holes in his game and knows how to fix them. Time will tell but I wont be betting against him any time soon.( I just wish he would quit acting like such a ass when he talks.)


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Mir backed his shit up.

It wasn't a lucky punch let's get real.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> A wrestling/grappling heavy camp like ATT would be great for him.


It must be the obeah/bad juju of Rampage at Wolfslair

Wolfslair hasnt proven much with Bisping either (that fight against Kang was 'ehhh')

Kong should consider real muay thai/boxing coaches, because it seems at Wolfslair all they are training him for is one punch KO's and tdd/scrambles...imo, thats nowhere near enough to be considered top tier competition

and please no offense to European boxing, but Knogo could use some American/Thai/Cuban boxing coaches


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _It was a lucky shot CC get over youreself :confused05:_
> 
> _and please put that smile out of youre face^^_
> 
> _just kidding my friend great Call _


 
Bobby together we would never lose bets, all we have to discuss them first, have you met Micheal Carson, he thinks pretty much EXACTLY the way I do in terms of fights and he is excellent at evaluating and breaking down most likely scenerios......

Often I dont have to explain why a thread may be wrong in terms of the point cuz Carson has come in there with like 2 paragraphs and everyone is kinda on his page by the time he's done.....he save's me a world of typing and the responses would for the most part be identical.....:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Bobby together we would never lose bets, all we have to discuss them first, have you met Micheal Carson, he thinks pretty much EXACTLY the way I do in terms of fights and he is excellent at evaluating and breaking down most likely scenerios......
> 
> Often I dont have to explain why a thread may be wrong in terms of the point cuz Carson has come in there with like 2 paragraphs and everyone is kinda on his page by the time he's done.....he save's me a world of typing and the responses would for the most part be identical.....:thumb02:


haha :thumb02: that's great! 
I definitley will watch out for him^^

But anyway betting against mod's with over 7k posts, I guess isn't the smartest thing to do


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

nah just betting on unranked chumps with no ground game who just got dominated by a non top 10 (At the time they fought, Cain is now top 10 :thumb02 vs a consenus top 5 with some of the best ground skills in the game coming off the biggest loss of his life is just a bad move that makes no sense whatsoever. I wonder how ppl really thought Kongo would win??

Hell, i wonder why the UFC set up such a lopsided matchup, Kongo did them a solid and fought a tough fight on short notice so he is rewarded with a horrible matchup against a more talented, now VERY motivated Frank Mir?? How does this fight even help Frank move up the rankings?? Kongo isnt even top 15 imo. Was a gift wrapped win for Frank and gift wrapped $ for anybody betting on him, Kongo had almost no chance imo


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Mir caught Kongo, plain and simple. I still don't believe Mir has better striking.


Nor does Frank Mir. He believes he has better boxing than Cheick Kongo, which he proved last night. Kongo's the better all-round striker, but Mir's boxing is better.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

So does this stop the Nog would beat Mir in a rematch delusion?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> So does this stop the Nog would beat Mir in a rematch delusion?


_NOPE_ :angry02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> So does this stop the Nog would beat Mir in a rematch delusion?


Uhh... Cheick is unranked guy. When he was healthy Nog tooled Couture, a way way way way better fighter than Kongo. You can't pretend Kongo is some top guy and Mir proved his place at #3 by beating him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Uhh... Cheick is unranked guy. When he was healthy Nog tooled Couture, a way way way way better fighter than Kongo. You can't pretend Kongo is some top guy and Mir proved his place at #3 by beating him.


That is completely delusional. Nog in no way tooled Randy he looked good against an elderly man with no reaction time he didn't dominate him by any means. 

How is Nog going to beat Frank? He isn't going to sub him, he doesn't have great gnp which is Mir's weakpoint, and his boxing is wild and open and easily exploitable by Mir. Kongo has better striking than Nog and Mir dropped him without taking damage and he dominated Nog standing in their first fight. Not to mention Mir is now bigger and stronger and has had time to improve his striking even more.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

osmium said:


> So does this stop the Nog would beat Mir in a rematch delusion?


I never doubted that, but yeah Mir destroyed Nog standing last time and this time he outboxed Kongo. Im not worried one bit that Nog could beat him on rematch.

So impressed about the way Mir is improving. He actually sticked with his plan to build up some Brock wrecking muscles and it paid off. Sadly Kongo couldn't last even 2 mins with him so we got no idea how Mir's new and improved physique can handle tough 3 round (or 5 round fights).


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess he were the better boxer


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Mir backed his shit up.
> 
> It wasn't a lucky punch let's get real.


...Hell yeah man. Mir backed it up and then some. Mir's stand-up has improved dramatically. After smoking Big Nog with strikes and now landing one huge, *well-timed* bomb on Kongo, Mir is at the top of his game. Most importantly Mir looks scary as hell at 265. Frank has his crosshairs set on Brock. Mir has never looked this good in his entire career. I fully agree with your post...


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't understand how Mir out-boxed Kongo if we only saw him throw one shot. Good win for Mir but you can't judge his boxing off of this fight.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> I don't understand how Mir out-boxed Kongo if we only saw him throw one shot. Good win for Mir but you can't judge his boxing off of this fight.


Because the goal in boxing is to knock down the opponent...unluckily for Kongo he didn't get the 8 seconds to recover you get in boxing. He set up a great left cross and took it. Pretty simple to evaluate really. His footwork helped him get the necessary power behind it and Kongo could do nothing because he was thinking body shot and then bang...lights out. Then 25 seconds later lights out again. 

I loved seeing the french metrosexual get worked over.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> I don't understand how Mir out-boxed Kongo if we only saw him throw one shot. Good win for Mir but you can't judge his boxing off of this fight.


If a fighter only throws one punch and KTFO his opponent with that one punch... guess what? That makes him the best fu*king boxer around! That's perfect boxing. The ultimate aim.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

"A deathly ill Nog ready to colapse at any moment steps into the octagon with Frank Mir. This is the only reason Mir looked so good."

"Mir didn't even hurt Lesnar in the slightest that elbow and knee did absolutley nothing"

"Mir doesn't have good striking, his win over Kongo does not prove it because it only took him 1 punch to knock Kongo down. I mean Mir knocked him down so fast we didn't get to see this good striking. Sorry Frank maybe next time you should win in more dominating fashion"


The truth will come soon.

WAR MIR


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> If a fighter only throws one punch and KTFO his opponent with that one punch... guess what? That makes him the best fu*king boxer around! That's perfect boxing. The ultimate aim.


I agree with you, but there are people who will say "lucky punch."


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> nah just betting on unranked chumps with no ground game who just got dominated by a non top 10 (At the time they fought, Cain is now top 10 :thumb02 vs a consenus top 5 with some of the best ground skills in the game coming off the biggest loss of his life is just a bad move that makes no sense whatsoever. I wonder how ppl really thought Kongo would win??
> 
> Hell, i wonder why the UFC set up such a lopsided matchup, Kongo did them a solid and fought a tough fight on short notice so he is rewarded with a horrible matchup against a more talented, now VERY motivated Frank Mir?? How does this fight even help Frank move up the rankings?? Kongo isnt even top 15 imo. Was a gift wrapped win for Frank and gift wrapped $ for anybody betting on him, Kongo had almost no chance imo


 
You told me it was a bad bet for me....saying Mir would never outstrike Kongo:confused02:



osmium said:


> That is completely delusional. Nog in no way tooled Randy he looked good against an elderly man with no reaction time he didn't dominate him by any means.
> 
> How is Nog going to beat Frank? He isn't going to sub him, he doesn't have great gnp which is Mir's weakpoint, and his boxing is wild and open and easily exploitable by Mir. Kongo has better striking than Nog and Mir dropped him without taking damage and he dominated Nog standing in their first fight. Not to mention Mir is now bigger and stronger and has had time to improve his striking even more.


Great post well summed up....agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> "A deathly ill Nog ready to colapse at any moment steps into the octagon with Frank Mir. This is the only reason Mir looked so good."
> 
> "Mir didn't even hurt Lesnar in the slightest that elbow and knee did absolutley nothing"
> 
> ...



Too Funny!!!
Completely agree

I remember saying to a couple friends after first Lesnar fight that if Mir would just focus on building his strength and maintaining the skills he has, he would be a wrecking machine in the heavyweight division. I think we are going to see just that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

surferbiel01 said:


> Too Funny!!!
> Completely agree
> 
> I remember saying to a couple friends after first Lesnar fight that if Mir would just focus on building his strength and maintaining the skills he has, he would be a wrecking machine in the heavyweight division. I think we are going to see just that.


 
I agree as well especially since he has been training for size and endurance, he split Kongo and it wa very nice I have re wated it 5 times already in HD....:thumbsup:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> You told me it was a bad bet for me....saying Mir would never outstrike Kongo:confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post well summed up....agreed:thumbsup:


 at least pay attention, i said betting on kongo was the biggest suckers bet possible. I said it was a foolish bet to take because Khov is delusional and usually wont admit when he is wrong.

Funny that Fedor beat Timmy in basically the exact same way, yet nobody said that doesnt prove he is a better striker then Timmy, funny how that works huh?? Guess Mike Tyson isnt a better boxer then Leon Spinks either, i mean the fight didnt last long enough to tell.... right?? haha excuses are fun for everyone!!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ACCIDENT, my bad ;(


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

lol, i love the Mir haters..

Before UFC 107 everyone is like: "MIR IS GOING DOWN, KONGOS GONNA KICK THE SHIT OUT OF HIM!!!"

but when Mir puts Kongo to sleep in 1 minute without taking any damage, everyone is: "Well, Mir wasn't bad, but I mean - Kongo sucks, he's not even the top 10 heavyweight, NOT TO MENTION IT WAS A LUCKY SHOT, gigigigi LOAL"..

epic.. :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Well i think the fact is, that Mir really couln't prove to us that he really improved. I mean he hit Kongo with a beautiful shot, this is HW normally the lights go out. It is even more interesting, that Kongo wasn't out after that punch he could have easily continued that fight if Mir wouldn't got the choke in. So in my opinion he couldn't prove anything! We already knew that he has KO power and we already knew that he got submissons. So i am not hype him up after this fight. We will see how he improved in the future, but after this fight you can't answer this question._


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess he is the better boxer 


Mir at 265 looks like a beast. Bring on Lesnar....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Athlete's Cock said:


> Mir's win this weekend cemented my theory that he's one of the top 4 P4P in MMA.
> 
> 
> Dude's invincible at this point.
> ...


Mir is good, no doubt, but to say "Dude's invincible at this point" is a bit much. Nonetheless, he is evolving real impressively and it pains me to admit that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> at least pay attention, i said betting on kongo was the biggest suckers bet possible. I said it was a foolish bet to take because Khov is delusional and usually wont admit when he is wrong.
> 
> Funny that Fedor beat Timmy in basically the exact same way, yet nobody said that doesnt prove he is a better striker then Timmy, funny how that works huh?? Guess Mike Tyson isnt a better boxer then Leon Spinks either, i mean the fight didnt last long enough to tell.... right?? haha excuses are fun for everyone!!





alizio said:


> ACCIDENT, my bad ;(


 
I did pay attention you told me it was bad because khovs was making a case for Kongo and that no matter what with him betting that his guy would outstrike mine was bad, i NEVER had doubt in Mir's hands, that doesnt mean i trhought he would come out and just Deck the guy, but yeah, i hope Brock turns his back to Mir again, clearly the man is on a mission and I like what I see.... 

I was under the impression you felt it was a losing bet cuz he would argue either way Kongo outstruck Mir....there was just opportunity for that here...hehehehehe


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prior to Mir's fight with Kongo, I would have said and have said in the past, that a Lesnar/Mir II would be outrageously irrelevant, because the fight was so one sided, however, as much as I hate Mir, his respectability and threat as a fighter is moving on up the ladder in my book. He earned his props and it pains me to give to him, but he's looking serious these days :shame01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> Prior to Mir's fight with Kongo, I would have said and have said in the past, that a Lesnar/Mir II would be outrageously irrelevant, because the fight was so one sided, however, as much as I hate Mir, his respectability and threat as a fighter is moving on up the ladder in my book. He earned his props and it pains me to give to him, but he's looking serious these days :shame01:


 
I knew you wouldcome around....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Well i think the fact is, that Mir really couln't prove to us that he really improved. I mean he hit Kongo with a beautiful shot, this is HW normally the lights go out. It is even more interesting, that Kongo wasn't out after that punch he could have easily continued that fight if Mir wouldn't got the choke in. So in my opinion he couldn't prove anything! We already knew that he has KO power and we already knew that he got submissons. So i am not hype him up after this fight. We will see how he improved in the future, but after this fight you can't answer this question._


 how many times you see lights go out on the 1st punch of a fight?? really?? HW or not... Kongo wasnt gassed or otherwise hurt, Mir went in against a focused and determined man, a supposedly great striker and made him look foolish right away. You almost never see a top HW get rocked on the 1st punch, nevermind one known for striking, that is VERY impressive and in alot of ways takes more skill then KOing a guy late or after a flurry.

Look at the replay, Kongo is in such a bad position with his hands for a guy you all thought was a better boxer, Mir read it and instantly threw a overhand left. Boxing 101, basic training, Kongo failed the course 

It's like saying KOing A. Silva on the 1st punch would mean nothing?? Great strikers are great because they can also avoid strikes... that's the real key in striking. Anderson is a truely great striker and MMA Boxer, he would never get caught like that off the bat.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Athlete's Cock said:


> Mir's win this weekend cemented my theory that he's one of the top 4 P4P in MMA.
> 
> 
> Dude's invincible at this point.
> ...


You may need a bit of a makeover. Nothing too drastic, I promise.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> how many times you see lights go out on the 1st punch of a fight?? really?? HW or not... Kongo wasnt gassed or otherwise hurt, Mir went in against a focused and determined man, a supposedly great striker and made him look foolish right away. You almost never see a top HW get rocked on the 1st punch, nevermind one known for striking, that is VERY impressive and in alot of ways takes more skill then KOing a guy late or after a flurry.
> 
> Look at the replay, Kongo is in such a bad position with his hands for a guy you all thought was a better boxer, Mir read it and instantly threw a overhand left. Boxing 101, basic training, Kongo failed the course
> 
> It's like saying KOing A. Silva on the 1st punch would mean nothing?? Great strikers are great because they can also avoid strikes... that's the real key in striking. Anderson is a truely great striker and MMA Boxer, he would never get caught like that off the bat.


_This shot was brutal! You can compare this one to Hendo vs. Bisping if something like this hits you right on the chin like it did youre out. Like i said it's even a bigger accomplishment, that Kongo wasn't out and still tried to defend himself on the ground. 

But yes youre right the defense of Kongo was just foolish, he had his hands down on his chest. That was just stupid! And yes i also doupt that Anderson would get cought like Kongo last night. I really don't know what Kongo was thinking...:confused02: _


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Frank definitely impressed me last night. Not a fan at all but you have to give the man his props. Frank's still a dic but skillful one at that. Still think Fedor would cream him though :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Frank definitely impressed me last night. Not a fan at all but you have to give the man his props. Frank's still a dic but skillful one at that. Still think Fedor would cream him though :thumb02:


What did he do on Sunday? :confused02::thumb02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Huh? What did who do :confused02:


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Huh? What did who do :confused02:


he's saying that the fight wasnt last night, but saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Kongo should consider changing camps.....Wolfslair isnt really giving him the best best training to benefit his style.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> Kongo should consider changing camps.....Wolfslair isnt really giving him the best best training to benefit his style.


Where do you think would be a good spot for him, just out of curiosity?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

American Top Team or Greg Jackson's......yes Sweep the sig is sexy:thumb03: Wont do him any good he's a stubborn arrogant guy imho.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love my sig so very much, but yours makes me want a new one.

Do you guys see Kongo changing camps?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I love my sig so very much, but yours makes me want a new one.
> 
> Do you guys see Kongo changing camps?


 
 No, he's stubborn and prob thinks he just got caught otherwise would have won, therefore no need to change...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> American Top Team or Greg Jackson's......yes Sweep the sig is sexy:thumb03: Wont do him any good he's a stubborn arrogant guy imho.....


Yeah either of those camps would help out Kongo tremendously!

I agree. i don't think that he will change camps. Would have been more likely had Mir dominated the fight over time instead of knocking the crap out of him that fast. You can argue one punch all day. Hard to argue losing round after round.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

This thread is full of WIN!

Ironicly, so is Mir...hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Where do you think would be a good spot for him, just out of curiosity?


Depends...does he currently live in U.K. or France?? Because that makes a difference for personal reasons (wife/children, relatives) but I think Kongo should go with London Shootfighters or Team Roughhouse (preferably the latter) to work on his wrestling


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

callme1 said:


> he's saying that the fight wasnt last night, but saturday.:thumbsup:


Oh Lmao oops


----------

